# Fey's Hypno!



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

OuroborosMiniatures & Fey present our first release Hypno! It's taken a bit longerthan we expected but finally our first release is on pre-order at a special discount price!

You can nowpre-order our Hypno miniature with a special discount price of €20,-! (shippingnot included!) This special price is to thank all of you for your patience andsupport! This offer will last until the 15th of November!

https://www.facebook.com/FEY54mm/


----------

